# Topics > Robotics > Unclassified robots >  King Kizer, MARU Family, Japan

## Airicist

Website - ne.jp/asahi/robot/kingkizer

youtube.com/@kingkizer3645

twitter.com/kingkizer_z

----------


## Airicist

Dropkick by Biped Robot KingKizer

Published on Mar 16, 2013

----------


## Airicist

King Kaiser combination blow

Published on Nov 18, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Published on Nov 19, 2013




> Height 2m10cm, King Kaiser series strongest of aircraft weight 230kg
> 12 caliber 44mm cannon that has been deployed in the body, we are fired using air pressure.

----------


## Airicist

King Kaiser block breaking

Published on Nov 25, 2013




> Height 2m10cm, King Kaiser series strongest of aircraft weight 230kg
> King Kaiser is Z
> It is a weight block breaking by Kaiser impact using the air cylinder is equipped with both arms

----------


## Airicist

Published on Nov 18, 2014




> Height 2m10cm, King Kaiser series strongest of aircraft weight 260kg
> Deadly blow !! you use the air cylinder is equipped with both arms

----------


## Airicist

Great King Kaiser Z PV

Published on Mar 19, 2015




> Height 2m10cm, King Kaiser series strongest of aircraft weight 260kg
> This is the PV of the Great King Kaiser Z.

----------

